# all metal rabbit cages



## that's*satyrical (Nov 28, 2011)

Anyone know the best & least expensive place to find some??

Thank you.


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Nov 28, 2011)

I am a HUGE fan of Klubertanz. I prefer galvanized AFTER weld, 14 gauge with baby saver wire. They are sturdy and easier to keep clean and rust free. These will last much, much longer than some of the cheaper alternatives and the cheaper ones aren't that much cheaper either.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 28, 2011)

great thanks I will check it out.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 28, 2011)

So it appears they also have a baby saver wire in the bottom & on the sides that is a good idea. Great recommendation I ordered the catalog thanks again.


----------



## lastfling (Nov 29, 2011)

Speaking of baby saver wire - after finding a kit of mine on the floor, I went around the bottom 4" of my 30x30 brood cages with 1/2 x 1" wire to hopefully prevent a recurrence.  I just layed the new wire over the existing 1x2.  If and when I need to build any more, I'll try and incorporate into the design instead of after the fact.  With both of my tan does due at the end of the week, I'm hoping for a more successful outcome than I had the last time.


----------



## doubled (Nov 29, 2011)

I have always used Klubertanz, I buy bulk wire and make my own, if your going to make 6 to 10 cages its cheaper to make them yourself and one Saturday's work and your done.


----------



## sandog001 (Nov 29, 2011)

I am going to be raising full size satin's and I was planning on 3'x3' cages... about how high should I make them for these rabbits....


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Nov 29, 2011)

sandog001 said:
			
		

> I am going to be raising full size satin's and I was planning on 3'x3' cages... about how high should I make them for these rabbits....


18" high is the recommended height for that sized rabbit.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Dec 1, 2011)

KW Cages - hands down.  I've loved every product I've bought from them and I'd be unlikely to ever buy cages from anyone else.  They're just quality.  I always buy baby saver.

Oh, I'm from the west coast so location may make a difference as far as who is best for you.


----------



## oneacrefarm (Dec 7, 2011)

AZ Rabbits said:
			
		

> sandog001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep in mind, unless you have a huge door mounted in the middle of the front, you are going to have heck of a time reaching the back corners on a 3' x 3' cage...Mine are 36"w x 30"d and I have a hard time because the door is all the way to the left...that back, right corner is murder to reach and I am tall with long arms....


----------



## GLENMAR (Dec 8, 2011)

I just figured up my cost. Using the baby saver 14 gage wire. Cages 30x30 and 18 high would be about $22.61. 
I would need clips, j clip tool and all. This would not include shipping. With shipping they would be $28.40. I guss this is $10
cleaper than tractor supply already made cages??  Does this sound right??

My homemade ones would not include a pan.



ETA: Just looked up the TSC cages they are $29.99 for the 30x30. So it would not save much to build your own.


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Dec 8, 2011)

I've built many of my own and also purchased. The nice thing about purchasing (at least from Klubertanz) is that there is no waste, the wire is perfectly flat and it just saves a ton of time. The prices are very similar as well. Whatever you decide, good luck.


----------



## GLENMAR (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks. I was just surprised that you could not build your own for a much cheaper price.


----------



## GLENMAR (Dec 8, 2011)

AZ Rabbits said:
			
		

> I've built many of my own and also purchased. The nice thing about purchasing (at least from Klubertanz) is that there is no waste, the wire is perfectly flat and it just saves a ton of time. The prices are very similar as well. Whatever you decide, good luck.


Checking out your website........nice........


----------



## GLENMAR (Dec 8, 2011)

AZ Rabbits said:
			
		

> I've built many of my own and also purchased. The nice thing about purchasing (at least from Klubertanz) is that there is no waste, the wire is perfectly flat and it just saves a ton of time. The prices are very similar as well. Whatever you decide, good luck.


Those blues are really cool looking. Wish I was closer.


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Dec 8, 2011)

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> AZ Rabbits said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. It's a work in progress...

All my first cages were home made. I used 14 gauge sides and top and 16 gauge bottom (it's all anyone could get). And of course, galvanized BEFORE weld. When I built my indoor rabbitry I decided to get new cages from Klubertanz and got all 14 gauge, galvanized AFTER weld. I'm extremely happy with this decision. It's a little more expensive up front, but after taking everything into consideration, it really isn't. And unless I'm gonna be adding another hundred cages, I'll continue to do this same thing as I expand out. That's why I recommend it to others. 

Besides that, I found wasted sections in the wire that I couldn't use and straightening the wire was a task. When it's ordered, it's all nice and flat and you just have to clamp it together. I'm happy...


----------



## oneacrefarm (Dec 9, 2011)

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> Thanks. I was just surprised that you could not build your own for a much cheaper price.


Actually, it IS cheaper, since the cages you will make from the Klubertanz wire are much better quality than the TSC cages, which are 16g galvanized before weld and will rust out after a year or so outside. The Klubertanz wire is 14g GAW and will last you for YEARS. I ordered my wire from them and have had them outside for about a year...the only rust on the cages is the extra J-clips that I had to run to get when I ran out of the ones from Klubertanz...the extra ones came from .....TSC


----------



## terri9630 (Dec 9, 2011)

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> Thanks. I was just surprised that you could not build your own for a much cheaper price.


Once you have the pliers and a bag of clips they can be used for all kinds of thngs. I've used them to build temporary cages for turkeys, chickens as well as the rabbits.


----------



## GLENMAR (Dec 9, 2011)

terri9630 said:
			
		

> GLENMAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good points. I have a large hay barn where I plan to hang cages, so they should be out of the weather. I may try to build my own.
I have a few hutches to get started for now. Building your own metal cages sounds like a good winter project.


----------



## sandog001 (Dec 12, 2011)

what size is the baby saver wire that is used for the floor of the cage's...? 
I am using 1"x2" for the walls just not sure of the size to buy for the floor for kits... Klubertnaz does not sell 14 gauge..1/2 x 1/2 that is what I thought was used... 
could I use 16 gauge 1/2 x 1/2 and be alright with out having to worry about the floor bowing...


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Dec 12, 2011)

sandog001 said:
			
		

> what size is the baby saver wire that is used for the floor of the cage's...?
> I am using 1"x2" for the walls just not sure of the size to buy for the floor for kits... Klubertnaz does not sell 14 gauge..1/2 x 1/2 that is what I thought was used...
> could I use 16 gauge 1/2 x 1/2 and be alright with out having to worry about the floor bowing...


Baby saver wire is the same size as the floor, 1/2" x 1". They call it baby saver because the bottom few inches of the side have that small wire to keep the kits from falling through the 1" x 2" wire.

All my cages have floors 1/2" x 1", which I think is the best. Klubertanz does sell that in 14 gauge, galvanized after weld. Then on all walls and ceiling 1"x2" (with baby saver on the bottom part) 14 gauge as well.


----------



## sandog001 (Dec 12, 2011)

got it.. thanks for the explanation....


----------



## sandog001 (Dec 12, 2011)

thanks for the help with all my questions..... I am working up a cost sheet to see how much it would cost to build vs buy pre-fab....
as I go thru the steps to build I find there is alot I don't know... 

next question is ............  what size c clips (pen rings )should I purchase when working with 14 gauge wire ...ie...3/8 or 1/2 inch   and should they be sharp or blunt... 
and are J clips better to use than c clips ...?


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Dec 12, 2011)

sandog001 said:
			
		

> next question is ............  what size c clips (pen rings )should I purchase when working with 14 gauge wire ...ie...3/8 or 1/2 inch   and should they be sharp or blunt...
> and are J clips better to use than c clips ...?


I would recommend you call Klubertanz directly. They are extremely helpful and can explain the difference between the sizes, types, metals, etc. They can give you the actual item number you need as well as how many you'd need for your project so you can work up an accurate estimation. They've always gone out of their way to help me with my projections.


----------

